# Question...



## bearswede (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi...

 Is anyone familiar with a book titled "Restoring Antique Bottles" by George Wagoner?

 Thanks,

 Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 13, 2005)

I think that was an old book, late 60's. The tecniques may be about the same but the materials may have been improved greatly. Use it for reference but look for better resins, dyes etc..


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2005)

Never heard of it but wouldn't mind getting hold of a copy. Watchmakers use the perfect epoxy for glass repair, you can even tumble the stuff if done right. Its called Epoxy 330 and comes in fast set and slow set. Its used for repairing watch crystals.


----------



## bearswede (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Warren...

 Where can this stuff be had?

 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2005)

I get mine through a watch parts supply house. You could try a local watchmacker or try this link. http://www.ccsilver.com/home.html Theyeven have it in amber now called 220 Epoxi,amber but I've never tried it.


----------

